# First Dive in Florida!



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, finally got relocated. Found a boat... now, even though that water is cold, I want to do a dive - really badly. I live in Navarre, would probably go out the Pensacola Pass to get out to the gulf... anybody have any suggestions on a dive site relatively close to the Pensacola Pass that would be a good place to get initiated into local diving? I want to go this coming holiday weekend possibly, and not too trusting of the boat yet, so close is good but I want a good site. I might take my spear, not sure, but would love to have some fish to put on the grill afterwards.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

How deep and how close? you could dive the Massachucetts but if you do make sure you get in the water about 30 minutes before High Tide. You could dive the 3 Barges in 50 feet or some Bridge rubble pieces around 45 feet north of the three Barges. that'd be about 5-6 miles out of the pass.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I live in Navarre too, but I usually go to Destin. Mrs. Lousie is only like a mile out, liberty ship is out there, Janet, 3 barges, a bunch of structures. This site is kind of cheesy but it has decent public numbers and kind of gives you an idea of how far out it is? How big is your boat?

http://fishingdestinguide.com/


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, wasn't really sure how close, but I know it doesn't get very deep very soon out there, went snapper fishing when I first got here with my new boss and we were 19 miles offshore and it was barely 200' deep. 50-100 is just fine, we just wanted to see if anyone knew of something close to dive.



Billybob+ said:


> How deep and how close? you could dive the Massachucetts but if you do make sure you get in the water about 30 minutes before High Tide. You could dive the 3 Barges in 50 feet or some Bridge rubble pieces around 45 feet north of the three Barges. that'd be about 5-6 miles out of the pass.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Where do you put the boat in? My boat is a 23' cuddy cabin. I'm refreshing all the electronics on her, but still in the midst of exactly what I'm going to put on it, and how much $$$ to spend. I would imagine it would take several hours by boat to get to the Destin pass, is that correct? 

Thanks for the website, I'll definitely look!



eodryan said:


> I live in Navarre too, but I usually go to Destin. Mrs. Lousie is only like a mile out, liberty ship is out there, Janet, 3 barges, a bunch of structures. This site is kind of cheesy but it has decent public numbers and kind of gives you an idea of how far out it is? How big is your boat?
> 
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody dive the Sylvia? That looks interesting, maybe even to snag a grouper or something. What fish are in season right now that you can shoot? 

Yes, I'm looking now to see what is in season, just ak-sin, ya know?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Amberjack is the only game fish in season. The silvia is just about gone although there is a little structure there if you have the correct numbers for it after it has moved somewhat. from the past hurricanes.:thumbup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> Anybody dive the Sylvia? That looks interesting, maybe even to snag a grouper or something. What fish are in season right now that you can shoot?
> 
> Yes, I'm looking now to see what is in season, just ak-sin, ya know?


If you were to launch at the county ramp right over the Navarre Bch. bridge it's an easy ride down the intercoastal to the pass, then to one of the sites eodryan posted about. Or, you could trailer your boat to Liza Jackson park in Ft. Walton Beach which would be much closer to the pass, or one of the boat ramps in Destin. Might be a little further to drive to Ft. Walton/Destin, but the boat ride will probably be shorter than somewhere out of P'cola. If you launch at Shoreline in Gulf Breeze it's about 7-8 miles to the Pass, and then how ever far out you travel to your dive site. If you go P'cola, I'd suggest one of the many natural bottom spots to start with. Easy to mark up and almost always a good dive, with the possibility of snagging a bug or two. Here's a good place to start.

http://mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

My 3 main places are Eglin, Hurlburt field, and Lisa Jackson Park. I like Eglin the best, but all 3 aren't bad. It takes, maybe... 20 minutes or so from herby? I have a 20' 150hp. I like to drive a little further just because gas is so expensive. Also, being military herby and eglin are free and I like leaving my car on base vs. off.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

As sealark said, there is not much left of Tug Sylvia. For more info see this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/anyone-seen-tug-sylvia-lately-114485/

I believe all snapper are open except for red snapper, and all grouper are open except for gag grouper. Trigger season opens in Federal waters Jan. 1st. 

You can find more info here: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a great reference, thank you! 



WhackUmStackUm said:


> As sealark said, there is not much left of Tug Sylvia. For more info see this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/anyone-seen-tug-sylvia-lately-114485/
> 
> I believe all snapper are open except for red snapper, and all grouper are open except for gag grouper. Trigger season opens in Federal waters Jan. 1st.
> 
> You can find more info here: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/regulations_matrix/Site/Regulations_Matrix.html


----------

